# Going to Germany next summer .



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

Traveling light. What 2 lens's would you take for take 7D ?

Soccer team. Inside and Out.

Thanks in advance.

Thoughts are to rent lenses to get the best pictures ever .


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

A wide angle lens like a 12 to 24 and a mid range zoom. I am assuming that you are not
going after wildlife photos.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Cant go wrong with the Canon 24-70 2.8L or heck for your 7d for your wide angle the Canon EF-s 10-22 is an excellant piece of glass for the money


----------

